

Jackal, claims to be the most powerful PHP framework on the internet - abp
http://jackalphp.com/

======
mariust
CAKEPHP it's 10 times easy to work with and the framework orientation to
standards beats any other framework I've seen for PHP including Symphony. The
bake it's one feature that I could not live without, it builds the views,
models and controllers for you with the basic View/ Edit / Delete functions
all ready in place. www.cakephp.org

